# Help with product photos



## Shutterstuck (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey y'all,

I hope it's okay to ask this here. If I were to urge a business, say this bed- and matress retailer (who's only online, by the way), to focus on the benefits of better and more luxurious product photos, what are two–three technical issues I could highlight?

I should mention that I'm no expert in the field of photography.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, I have to ask you...  you assert you are not an expert in photography; what do you find lacking about the photos used?

I realize I'm answering your question with a question.  I wondering what your role is in this.

-Pete


----------

